# Do you know Cass?



## CassTheCob (28 January 2015)

Hi guys, 
I've been wondering about my boys past, and wondered if anyone knew anything about it or his past owners? His passport says it was issued a few days before we bought him, so haven't got a record of past owners. He is a 13.3hh blue roan gypsy cob gelding, though we bought him as a stallion. The dentist said he's about 6/7. He has a big wide blaze, and small white patches on the tips of his front right and back left hooves. When we bought him, he was unbroken. Bought him in the Lincolnshire area, and apparently he's from Castleford. I'd love to know a bit about his past and his parents! If you think you know something about him, you can Google image 'Cass The Cob', or look on his Facebook page (also, Cass The Cob ). Thanks!


----------

